

Why we built a fertility “Fitbit”: The purpose behind it all - dgraf
http://ovatemp.com/blogs/fertility/15613588-the-purpose-behind-it-all
Ovatemp was born around the idea that we need to take better care of our women. Science and technology need to offer women a better way to take care of themselves. To understand their bodies and to be able to make life choices that won’t damage their health in the long run. There are two scenarios that need to be approached in a more holistic way. The first is women who aren’t ready to have children or simply don’t want to. The second are women who are ready to have children and are encountering difficulties with their ability to get pregnant.<p><pre><code>  Lately, the long term side effects of hormonal contraception have made women turn away from it, not to mention the very annoying short term side effects. On the other hand, the financial burden that assisted reproductive technologies can bring is a cause of concern for many. This is why we believe that the fertility awareness method is a perfect fit for everyone. No matter what your choices are. This is why we want to make it easy for women to practice it. This is why we believe women should give their bodies a chance. Nature is wiser than we believe. Let’s work with it and not against it.  
</code></pre>
Recording your temperatures every morning into your mobile device is such a hassle. My wife had this 80’s looking apparatus that took her temperature and saved them so that she could later input them to whatever app she was using at the time. One morning, in a fit of frustration she just screamed at the thing and asked if there was a way to connect a thermometer into her smartphone and forget about manually inputting temperatures. My enthusiastic entrepreneur spirit just said, “Let’s do it!”<p><pre><code>  This later evolved from being one tiny thermometer into developing our own app to sync it with and offering women personalized fertility coaching through it. We figured, if we are going to do something, let’s do the best we can do.

  We have encountered bumps along the way, but we have never stopped for a second. That’s why today, after two years, I am happy to present to you the thing that started it all: Ondo. An oral basal thermometer that will sync with your smartphone and facilitate the practice of natural birth control and&#x2F;or pregnancy achievement. We know this works because it worked for us. We did not start out wanting to make money, we started out trying to solve a very real problem we had. We used it both ways, to prevent pregnancy and later to achieve a very desired pregnancy after two years of trying to conceive. We want to share our solution with women all around the world.

 It’s been a long journey. One with ups and downs, and lefts and rights, and any other direction you can think of. It’s been exciting and stressful. It’s not over yet and hopefully it will continue to bring as much satisfaction to you as it has to me. There is always room for improvement and rest assured we are constantly looking to improve. In the meantime, let us help you listen to your body.

 

 
</code></pre>
Daniel Graf<p>Cofounder @Ovatemp
======
charford
This site is very difficult to read on a mobile phone. The header sticks to
the top of screen and never goes away, even after scrolling. It takes up at
least half my screen.

